

Ask HN: Calling out all Shanghai hackers, let's meet up - c1sc0

I'd love to organize/join some kind of meetup for hackers in Shanghai. Is there already something going on? If not, I created a Doodle:<p>http://doodle.com/m9u95i38f8w3xgq8
======
lem72
If you aren't already, you should join the StartupDigest for shanghai:
<http://startupdigest.com/>

I actually am just leaving back to Canada on Saturday but would have loved a
good hacker meetup.

You should also get in contact with Stephen at <http://www.dragonbn.com> as he
knows a LOT of the business/tech crowd in Shanghai.

------
c1sc0
Sweet, someone already signed up for the Doodle. First drinks are on me if
more people sign up!

